# Fish Smoker



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm in the market for a Fish smoker any suggestions? Or perhaps someone knows a place that smokes fish?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

For fish, I like a water smoker, unless you are making jerky.
You can buy one for under $100.00 and if you want to die and go to heaven, try some roasts in it.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I would suggest going propane over electric. Easier to regulate the heat in my opinion. I have the Smoke Vault and love it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Propane is the way to go- I really enjoy my Camp Chef but if you go on line and it's only on line you can order a propane smoker from Walmart and they will deliver it to whatever store you chose for around $119.00 or something like that. That's a lot cheaper than the camp chef. Just did a roast and a turkey last week and had smoked turkey sammys today at work with melted swiss, horse radish and tomatoes on a toasted croissant.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was at Cabelas a couple weeks back and they had 2 smokers displayed and they were smoking pork, salmon, and trout, it was sooo good, they kept bringing samples out and I sat there and gorged myself! I would love to get one someday!


----------

